# Slingshotforum Online Tournament - Rules



## M.J

Ok, boys and girls, I am offically kicking off the second round of the Slingshotforum.com tournament. Here's a layout and a few rules as I have them so far.
_*Divisions: *_Divisions will be as follows- Beginner, Intermediate, Expert, Pro and Open.

*Beginner:*
Competitors will shoot at the official target, available here.
Distance is 23' (7 meters)
5 shots
Slingshots, bands and ammo are unlimited but ammo must be round.
One entry per competitor, It doesn't have to be your first attempt, just get your best on video and post that.
Yourself and the target need to be visable in the video, no exceptions.
*Intermediate and Expert:*
Competitors will shot at the official target, available here .
Distance is 33' (10 meters)
5 shots. Slingshots, ammo and bands are all unlimited but ammo must be round
One entry per competitor. It doesn't have to be your first attempt, just get your best on video and post that.
Yourself and the target need to be visiable in the vid, no exceptions.
Assign yourself to a class based on these guidelines.
Either verify distance in the video or post a seperate distance verification video here .
Shots on the line between points go to the higher score. If in doubt put a piece of ammo in the hole and see if it's across the line or not.
Pro:
Pro class is only for people who have won previous online or in-person tournaments
Shooters eligible for Pro class include: Rayshot, Jim Harris, Bill Hays, Beanflip, Gaxolobo, Hawk2009, Kenny Cannon and Pop Shot (won last month's Expert). If you're not on the list enter one of the other classes or PM me.
Shooters will compete for number of hits in a row into a 2.5" circle from 33'. This can be a paper target, a hole in a solid cover or a "flipper" style target.
Verify size of target on video and distance (unless a verification vid has already been submitted.
Submit video on *last day *of competition.
*Open Class *is a shoot with common household objects. This is seperate from the paper target divisions, you can enter one of the other divisions and the Open class. *Multiple enteries allowed in Open Class*. So far I have six things picked out that all of us should have around the house and a point value assigned to each.
*Standing Can* -* 1* point
*Can End* -* 2* points
*Teaspoon* - *3* points
*Quarter / Bottle Cap* - *4* points
*Marble 5/8* - *5* points
*Playing card full cut* - *7* points
I'll make a full post about it later but for now I think everything you need is in this video:





"Dennis the Menace"
Same rules, targets and format as Open class but slingshots limited to naturals and ammo to rocks.
I would encourage you to stick to the spirit of the competition and shoot what the community at large would consider "a natural" and "rocks"
Scores for this will probably be low all around so don't be afraid to enter just because you're not usualy a rock shooter! Should be lots of fun








Competition will start Friday, June 15th and run until Sunday, July 8th. July 9th-14th will be for resolution of ties and the next round will start July 15th.


----------



## KennyCannon

Cool idea MJ. I'm in. I'll shoot a video and have it posted for the May competition.

Quick question, where are we posting the videos?

Oh and ties? What will happen with ties? Will they just be ties or will it be a shoot off type thing?


----------



## faca

man you can´t cut a card ;-)
with my skills I need a pair of scissors lol
Anyway good competition


----------



## KennyCannon

MJ, one more quick question. Where's the download to the target? I checked hwarks downloads for targets and theres one similar called the "letter" or something like that but I can't find the one you posted.

If you need any help with this man let me know.


----------



## M.J

KennyCannon said:


> MJ, one more quick question. Where's the download to the target? I checked hwarks downloads for targets and theres one similar called the "letter" or something like that but I can't find the one you posted.


I got it to show up in the post by right-clicking on the image, going to "properties" and copying the address into the browser. I'm not a big computer guy so I'm not sure if the image is properly scaled or not. I'm sure Hrawk will post it in downloadable format directly.
Thanks for the interest!


----------



## KennyCannon

Ok cool man thanks.


----------



## Charles

Looking good, MJ!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert

this is good, i need encouragement to begin shooting more and making less.


----------



## newconvert

KennyCannon said:


> MJ, one more quick question. Where's the download to the target? I checked hwarks downloads for targets and theres one similar called the "letter" or something like that but I can't find the one you posted.
> 
> If you need any help with this man let me know.


if you right click on the target you should be able to "save as" put it on your desktop, and you should be able to print from there


----------



## KennyCannon

Yeah I got the target. I'm going to print a few out.


----------



## Rayshot

Good work MJ.

I like that the tournament is here. I liked the idea of the SS leaugue but had issues early on downloading and never made another effort.


----------



## pop shot

sounds good, but i got a few suggestions
1. distance establishment video on your youtube channel 33 ft/10m/10 big paces
2. shooter and target should be in frame
3. for open class- shoot the vid with either mirror setup or from behind the targets? (they're small and hard to confirm hits on cam from that far back)


----------



## KennyCannon

I have a suggestion too but it's a little crazy and I don't know if people will like it.

What about picking a date and time, verifying that date and time during the video and shooting and allowing an hours time.

For example, my time to shoot for score is may 20th at 1pm. I have to submit a video verifying the time is between 1 and 2 pm on that date.

The reason I'm suggesting this is because if you have an entire month to submit your targets, I find it hard to believe that anyone is going to shoot less than a perfect score. Well have a ton of ties.


----------



## catburn

Seems to me that it is a well planned endeavor. I am eager to see how this works out. Should be pretty boss.


----------



## Dry Creek

I love this idea. I just received my slingshot from Bill Hayes about a week ago. I have been practicing at 25 feet. I guess now all I have to do is move my catchbow back to 33 feet and figure out some way of videoing it. Woule we post video on here?


----------



## Rayshot

KennyCannon said:


> I have a suggestion too but it's a little crazy and I don't know if people will like it.
> 
> What about picking a date and time, verifying that date and time during the video and shooting and allowing an hours time.
> 
> For example, my time to shoot for score is may 20th at 1pm. I have to submit a video verifying the time is between 1 and 2 pm on that date.
> 
> The reason I'm suggesting this is because if you have an entire month to submit your targets, I find it hard to believe that anyone is going to shoot less than a perfect score. Well have a ton of ties.


I can understand what you are talking about but that probably won't work in my case. Having a predetermined time will take the fun and spontaneity I need for set up and shoot. then there can be weather issues.


----------



## Beanflip

Yes! I need a competition to start. I am excited. Thanks M_J . The Pocket Predator competitions helped me improve. The videos I put up there allowed Bill and Hawk to see me shoot and give constructive criticism. I put a lot of work into winning and got a lot out of it.


----------



## pop shot

maybe a timed shoot for a tiebreaker? ten cans 30 seconds?


----------



## Hrawk

I'll have the targets up as PDF'S shortly. One for A4 and one for US letter.


----------



## pop shot

this thread needs some momma jokes.


----------



## newconvert

pop shot said:


> this thread needs some momma jokes.



Your mama is so fat she steps on a dollar bill and makes change
Yo momma so fat when i tryed to walk around her i got lost.
Your momma is so fat that when she puts on her red t-shirt she runs through brick walls yellin', "Kool-Aid!"
your mamma is so fat when she stepped on a scale it said to be continued
Yo momma's so fat that when it rains she where's a yellow jacket and everyone yells taxi.


----------



## Hrawk

Targets have been made in to PDF's for A4 & US Letter

You can find them *HERE* in the DIY Downloads section under targets


----------



## M.J

Rayshot said:


> maybe a timed shoot for a tiebreaker? ten cans 30 seconds?


 I do like a speed+accuracy deal for a tiebreaker. Shake it up a bit.


----------



## M.J

Hrawk said:


> Targets have been made in to PDF's for A4 & US Letter
> 
> You can find them *HERE* in the DIY Downloads section under targets


Thanks, man!


----------



## Hrawk

A new sub forum has been created which can be found by going to the front page, clicking COmpetitions and Tournaments, then clicking on the SlingshotForum Online Tournament sub forum.

A dedicated post has been created and pinned for all of your May 2012 entries.

You will also find a thread outlining the runes (lol, this one), as well as a discussion thread.

Be sure when posting your entries you clearly state which division the entry is for, novice, beginner and so on.


----------



## bullseyeben!

us should have around the house and a point value assigned to each.
Sorry guys just wondering what a can on its side is scored at...shot 5 in a row, got a score of 8? Can't see the points for open class, cheers


----------



## pop shot

Full cut means two corners of card in each hand. Spoon is a teaspoon


----------



## bullseyeben!

Cheers POP, so I scored 10, not 8 !....


----------



## pop shot

Yeah, I think that pic should be a sticky


----------



## lightgeoduck

pop shot said:


> Yeah, I think that pic should be a sticky


Why? So you can get some free advertising?









Or was that a mistaken observation?lol

LGD


----------



## pop shot

That's an old company anyway. We merged em. The open scoring is hard to find.


----------



## Hrawk

pop shot said:


> The open scoring is hard to find.


Added the scored to the OP for you.


----------



## M.J

pop shot said:


> That's an old company anyway. We merged em. The open scoring is hard to find.


Yeah it is. I meant to post the point values in the rules thread. I'll do it later tonight.


----------



## M.J

Hrawk said:


> The open scoring is hard to find.


Added the scored to the OP for you.
[/quote]Thanks, man!


----------



## Rayshot

pop shot said:


> Full cut means two corners of card in each hand. Spoon is a teaspoon


I watched MJ's vid and the teaspoon size is what my Tablespoon size is. It is an older tablespoon but even my new tsp are
1 1/4 x 2 in. Nonetheless what I am shooting at is not bigger than the 1 1/2 x 2 1/2.


----------



## M.J

Rayshot said:


> Full cut means two corners of card in each hand. Spoon is a teaspoon


I watched MJ's vid and the teaspoon size is what my Tablespoon size is. It is an older tablespoon but even my new tsp are
1 1/4 x 2 in. Nonetheless what I am shooting at is not bigger than the 1 1/2 x 2 1/2.
[/quote]
I dunno, I'm no silverware expert. All my teaspoons are that size and the tablespoons are bigger.
No need to split hairs, it's going to take card cuts to win by the end of it, I think.


----------



## pop shot

Five marbles should do it


----------



## M.J

pop shot said:


> Five marbles should do it


Exploding marbles are awesome!


----------



## Rayshot

M_J said:


> Five marbles should do it


I believe you are right. Tomorrow if I have time I will go outside for the marbles. I have a system now so the distance to my catch box won't be a burden with what I need to make things run smoothly..


----------



## LBurnett

May I ask, how will the beginners be judged if its unlimited ammo shots??









Cheers Luke


----------



## M.J

LBurnett said:


> May I ask, how will the beginners be judged if its unlimited ammo shots??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Luke


It's 5 shots, "unlimited " means you can use whatever size and type you want. I'll fix it.


----------



## LBurnett

Okay Thanks for clarifying that for me.

Should be able to enter this then, just measured the distance I was shooting and it was 22ft so 23 should be just fine.

Cheers Luke


----------



## Bostradamus

M_J said:


> Five marbles should do it


Exploding marbles are awesome!
[/quote]
i posted my exploding ammo on here before, but had to remove it for safety's sake... but it IS awesome!!


----------



## Aras

So... When can we put our entries?


----------



## pop shot

Post them after the 14th


----------



## LBurnett

Just did a little practise from the 23ft... I was using lightgeoduck's target that he shared, hit the bullseye 4/5 times. Now I just need to get my video set up with the official target!

Cheers Luke


----------



## pop shot

so to clarify- open class is any ammo, right? (all the others specify spherical ammo)


----------



## M.J

pop shot said:


> so to clarify- open class is any ammo, right? (all the others specify spherical ammo)


Yep. Rounds, conicals, rocks, gummy bears, whatever.


----------



## Bostradamus

i assume the DtM and open class is set at the usual 10m?


----------



## M.J

BoKennedy said:


> i assume the DtM and open class is set at the usual 10m?


Yes.


----------

